# Offshore overnight question(s)



## Steve B (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm asking because I've never done this but have always wanted to try it ... when you're fishing offshore from afternoon until mid-next-day and the bite slows enough to get some sleep, do you shut down your engines (got well maintained twin four strokes), anchor (depending on depth), set out a drift anchor (got one of those too), leave the (top) light and other electronics on (got three interstate batteries but don't want to run them down)? Have all the safety equipment (PLB, back-up radio, life raft, etc.) and I understand the importance of good common sense, I just want to be smart in going about it and thought I'd ask those who do this regularly and successfully. Your experience and advice is appreciated.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Sounds like u already got it . We shut down the motors but have relays that keeps our starting batteries separate while the house batteries run the livewell and lights all night .sea anchors are for when it's choppy and can't anchor. And as u stated keep your masthead light on and saftey equiptment ready . Oh yeah double check the bilge pumps before you doze off.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Depending on how deep you are*

Several options available.

Anchor over good bottom and bottom fish if you are in shallow enough water.

Out past the edge, drift a bait down deep as well as one 40-50 feet down. Better use heavy tackle for this because bigguns' are probable.

In shallow water, put out plenty of light. Lots of fish will come to the light, especially if you drift a while before anchoring.

A radar reflector will make you a lot more visible. Lights are good too but I've had ships come by within 50 feet of me when I was lit up like a Christmas Tree with 2 big radar reflectors.

Have a competent watchman, preferably one who is not asleep.

I fish at night when it is as hot as it is right now. It is way too hot for me in the day time right now. I often leave the dock after dark and sometimes come fish until daylight.

Re: shutting down the engines. Do it but have at least one battery isolated from the system so you have engine cranking power.

If you decide to run in the dark, keep the speed down and keep a good watch. There are fools out there with no lights and no clue what they are doing. Remember, Radar don't show small boats or kayaks well, especially if it is a little choppy. (Well, this is based on the Radar I used many moons ago. Newer technology might make yaks stand out too but don't bet on it.)

If you decide to come back in during the night, be especially careful. I might be in your way with my lights off and asleep to boot.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

You left one important thing out. Probably the most important. Someone stays AWAKE and keeps WATCH!

I shut the motor off. No sense in it idling for 4-5 hours needlessly.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Steve The only thing that you did not mention was AIS. That will keep all the ships off of you and remember also that the shipping lanes are marked and should be avoided drifting with out a watch set. I will also recommend you check your drift anchor. A true SEA anchor should be aboard at all times for that afternoon thunder bumper that last three hours. I hate coming back in the middle of the night. You may also want to buy a good glow green light. It may scare you a little (it did me) with every thing that comes by to say hi in the middle of the night. The crew stays await and fishes all night but some of us go to sleep with no problems. See you out there.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

purple haze said:


> You may also want to buy a good glow green light. It may scare you a little (it did me) with every thing that comes by to say hi in the middle of the night.


Would love to hear you elaborate on this. What kind of things??


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Big gasps of air from Porpoise and Whales can startle ya! They have me...


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## Steve B (Aug 14, 2012)

Really good advice - thank you! A few "follow up" questions (bear with me please): What exactly is a radar reflector? (I have HD radar but I'm thinking that's not what you're referring to). I have 3 battery switches - 1 for each engine and 1 for the house ... how would I know if the "relays" are there? What is a "glow green" light (sounds pretty cool / scary)? A confession, I have AIS capability, I just haven't found the brain power to figure it out yet (I'm technologically challenged with all these electronics). And I agree, having a crew awake/rotation is a great idea ... I'm always looking for an excuse to drink another cup of coffee! Thanks again!


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't do it on my boats often but yes I shut the engines off. No reason to leave them running in my opinion. I anchor out of the shipping lane and set my anchor alarm on the GPS to go off if we move more than 1/3 mile or so. Leave the anchor light on and go to bed.

I have spent many nights on a commercial boat and it is the same routine.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I like to have 2 people up on watch at a time. Helps keep each other awake.


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

The OLE Night Sit Down!

I will anchor and turn off motor. Leave anchor light
on and electronics. I will crank the motor some time in the night to boost the batteries. I usually keep one battery off for starting. A lot of good advice previously
Mentioned. I will add this, if anchored. I
Like to tie a rope off one of the stern cleats and let float out behind boat, 20ft. Rope is what I use. I keep the rope out the back in case one falls overboard. A lot easier to swim over and grab the rope then try and swim back to boat. 

"GET'EM OFF THE BOTTOM"


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I would just as soon have one person awake at a time, depending on how many on the boat it would only be for an hour or two and up side is they won't keep anyone else awake yacking like a slumber party.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I have done it for years starting on a Contender 25 then a 36 Yellowfin and now a 54 Viking. With all three we shut everything down and deploy a properly sized sea anchor. Frequently everyone goes to sleep. We leave lights on and I sleep with a handheld VHF on my chest. As long as you are mindful that you are not in or will not drift into a sea lane and figure out your drift rate and what's down current from you it's not that big of a deal. All charts have the sea lanes marked.

a sea anchor is a must unless it's dead calm or you are anchored to the bottom. Otherwise virtually all boats will drift beam to the seas and and even a 1' swell will rapidly create a harmonic rocking that will drive you nuts. Sea anchor will slow you down as well as allow you to keep bow into the chop to smooth things out. We use a Paratech 24' on the Viking and used a 12' Paratech on the Center consoles.

Unless you have a generator make sure you can isolate your cranking batteries. Bottom machines and radars will suck 12v batteries dry that are not running off your engines alternator. Other than lights shut everything down.

It's actually quite enjoyable to be out there at night.

Robert


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Steve You ask about the green glow light. They come in different sizes, colors and bulbs. We have used the old type bulbs in the past and they work great. We bought a four foot Hydro Glow Green L.E.D.a couple of months ago. It will light up about fifty feet around the boat and will show every whale, hammerhead, tiger, flyingfish along with every other thing that swims next to the boat . They work great also in the aide to control that sword with out using spot lights. The LED pulls very little current. For those that have AIS transponer active you will be able to ID them with line of sight. Every AIS has a different ID code. Your AIS transponer also has it's own distinct code.


----------



## Steve B (Aug 14, 2012)

I really appreciate all the advice. I've learned a lot (got a long way to go) from some very helpful fellow-fisherman. I'm still laughing at the "yacking like a slumber party" comment. Hope to meet some of you out there some time. Thanks again.


----------



## rr4611 (Aug 8, 2014)

Consider an EPIRB also besides a PLB. You just never know. You can even rent it if need be.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

If there is a rig nearby where you are fishing just tie up to it...They used to allow it,do they still.....? We would have a 1 1/4 50 ft "rig" rope that we would use a pole with electric tape to use to put a loop over a rig cleat........


----------

